# Double-DIN fascia plate for the Mk2



## andyc83

I'm just putting out a bit of a feeler to see what people think...

As some of you guys and gals may have read on here, I am looking to bin the Concert II as soon as I take delivery, and replace it with something by Pioneer (or Kenwood). These units are double-DIN touch-screens with Sat Nav, DVD player etc. all built in. For about a grand, compared to 1650 quid for the Sat Nav Plus!

There is one problem though - no one, anywhere, is making a decent fascia plate for the Mk2, well over a year since the car came onto the market in the UK!

I've spent the last month emailing/calling various car audio specialists, and they're either not interested, or don't have anything planned.

So...I am planning on getting my own made up - and made cheaply enough so that I can sell it for a sensible amount of money to everyone who wants one.

I have spoken to a jewellery designer with CAD/CAM experience - he has agreed to do a laser scan of the Concert II headunit's fascia, and using CAD/CAM, work out a way to make them cheaply out of metal (aluminium, perhaps).

So, who'd like one if it's sensibly priced? And, what is "sensible"?


----------



## BobFat

I would have one ! If aluminium I would be looking for it to not clash with the aluminium already in the car. I was thinking recently black leather might be ok, particularly if you had extended leather option in the car. Then of course there is good quality black plastic, again in keeping with car plastics.

For top quality I guess I would pay up to something like Â£50, especially as thats not much when compared to the unit being put into the car ! But it would have to be top quality !


----------



## andyc83

Cool! Another material put to me was Sterling silver, 2 to 3mm thick to make it feel solid, and brushed to give a matt finish so you don't leave finger marks! That'll have to be handmade so a bit pricy!


----------



## drew_TTC2

i'd be interested

i'd like to see it first though although if the quality is good then i would pay a good rate

what about the guy in here that got the Pioneer fitted - his fascia wasn't too bad (the second guys was awful though, with the moustache finish under the HU)

let me know how it goes


----------



## andyc83

drew_TTC2 said:


> i'd be interested
> 
> i'd like to see it first though although if the quality is good then i would pay a good rate
> 
> what about the guy in here that got the Pioneer fitted - his fascia wasn't too bad (the second guys was awful though, with the moustache finish under the HU)
> 
> let me know how it goes


The first guy was Johnnywb, fitted by Sexton's in Wandsworth, London.

His fascia plate was made out of MDF, shaped and lacquered several times. I personally don't want to have any artificial wood - for that is what MDF really is - in a 30k car! Especially when he paid at least a couple of hundred quid for the privilege!


----------



## BobFat

Thinking about it, get a good one fabricated and go to market on e-Bay... and maybe even get some supply deals with the likes of Sextons :wink:


----------



## andyc83

BobFat said:


> Thinking about it, get a good one fabricated and go to market on e-Bay... and maybe even get some supply deals with the likes of Sextons :wink:


I'm gonna give fleabay a miss I think, but yeah, I have been considering doing something with one of the more established in-car audio "chains". The question is, is there enough demand to make it fly?

C'mon everybody, let me have your thoughts on this!


----------



## tt200

For me it should match the existing surround as closely as possible - plastic or possibly metal but definitely black.


----------



## fluffer

I'm interested. Post a prototype example and I'll decide. Pioneer is getting my cash once a decent fascia becomes available.



> For me it should match the existing surround as closely as possible - plastic or possibly metal but definitely black.


I'd second this view.


----------



## markTT225

I'm going to be fabricating a custom fascia for the RNS-E soon. This will allow me to use an RNS-E from an A4 (which I have bought for Â£400). I decided to go down this route rather than the Pioneer because I want the MFSW controls.

I'm currently researching the best way to fabricate this. So far I've got as far as buying the Polymorph for making the mold of the headunit 'curves'. I'll probably cast the facia using epoxy resin (Milliput etc.). I need to obtain a new airbag light for the lower section, just need to get the part number for this.

As far as your Pioneer facia goes - if you have a 3D model of it, it is quite simple to get a plastics company to make one for you. I think stereo lithography could be used to make small numbers - that's what we use for prototypes here at work.


----------



## andyc83

Would it be easier if we have the 3D computer model (complete with details like the curves and the light), and have the mould cut out in something a bit more durable - some sort of metal?

I am now also considering the plastic route, reading through this thread, rather than using aluminium - that will keep th costs down, and make a proper production run a bit more viable.


----------



## markTT225

andyc83 said:


> Would it be easier if we have the 3D computer model (complete with details like the curves and the light), and have the mould cut out in something a bit more durable - some sort of metal?
> 
> I am now also considering the plastic route, reading through this thread, rather than using aluminium - that will keep th costs down, and make a proper production run a bit more viable.


A proper production run using injection molding is going to cost quite a bit in 'tooling' to set up. This is why stereo-lithography is often used for very low volume runs. The resin used in stereo lith is actually quite tough if you make them thick enough, which I can't see being a problem in this application. They can inject a dye into the resin to make it black.

Making it out of aluminium could be an option if you had the 3D model. There are some quite tricky angles and details to machine though, so would probably need a very small cutter! If you manage to get a 3D model I would be very interested in a copy of it if you don't mind. I could try to get a stereo lith made through work by pulling a few strings.


----------



## andyc83

Does anyone know how (or where) I can get hold of a Concert II radio to scan?


----------



## Reaperman

andyc83 said:


> Does anyone know how (or where) I can get hold of a Concert II radio to scan?


Andy
you have a PM..... :wink:


----------



## andyc83

Reaperman said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how (or where) I can get hold of a Concert II radio to scan?
> 
> 
> 
> Andy
> you have a PM..... :wink:
Click to expand...

So have you Shaun!


----------



## drew_TTC2

let me know how this goes - i'm still interested


----------



## andyc83

drew_TTC2 said:


> let me know how this goes - i'm still interested


Will do, so far I have the use of a Concert II radio for scanning - I only need to find time in the next 3 months to get all this sorted before my car comes!


----------



## wiggers

I would be very interested in one of these. I have the basic Sat Nav unit and quite frankly it is a waste of time. Have had a look at the pioneer or similar units and they look pretty smart. Let me know how this project goes. My boyfriend works in the plastic industry so 'might' be able to suggest companies who would do a small run of these (thats if you decide plastic). I think brushed steel to go with the central unit would look smart but would probably be alot more expensive!


----------



## AidenL

I'd be up for one of these too


----------



## Godzilla

Im interested in this


----------



## andyc83

Good to see that there's a level of interest in this! 

Here's a little update then:

I have secured the use of a Concert II head unit (thanks Shaun) for 3D scanning. I am in the process of finding a place where I can order Pioneer's fascia plate for the A3.

Once I have both, I will speak to my jewellery designer friend, who has agreed to arrange the 3D scanning and any associated CAD/CAM work at cost.

When I have the 3D models on computer, I'll combine the A3 fascia plate and the bottom half of the "curvy" OEM one complete with the seatbelt warning light (thanks to markTT225 for that idea), to create a one-piece fascia for the Pioneer unit. Other double-DIN units will also be considered at this point (Kenwood etc.)

I have yet to decide on the material - markTT225 suggested the stereolithography method, my designer mate suggested milling it out of a block of aluminium (or making it by hand out of Sterling silver)! Injection moulding can get quite pricy as there's only a handful of us! 

I probably won't get a chance to do the scans much before mid-October, but I will definitely want to get this done as none of the usual channels/suppliers seem bothered at all about the Mk2! :evil:


----------



## welllam

Great job!

I am interested in getting one as well. No matter if I am gonna install a double din or not, it will serve great when I decide to update as it looks like to be a very limited edition!

Keep me in your buying list!


----------



## andyc83

Got some bad news on this I'm afraid - I've spoken to some people about getting the fascia plate scanned and made up using various methods, and the figures I've been quoted by the most qualified (on paper, and IMO) was Â£7500 + manufacturing costs!! However, these guys have extensive automotive interior design experience, which is always a bonus.

I have had other quotes in the 500-700 region just for the 3D scan, before any design or manipulation using CAD software.

Does anyone wanna chip in?


----------



## BobFat

Pioneer now have a Double-DIN Installation kit for the MK2 TT  I'm guessing anyone who is interested can contact there Pioneer stockists and check it out. I have the installation PDF on my site :wink:

Goto the portal, select specs and options category and then the aftermarket sub-category.

Alternatively click this http://www.axdn24.dsl.pipex.com/specs_o ... market.htm 8)

Would this be of any use too in easing a retro-fit of the A4 unit that MarkTT225 had a crack at ? What do you reckon ?


----------



## andyc83

That's bloody awesome!  Good job finding it mate!

If you don't mind me asking - where did you find out about it? 

Also, I presume you can order this directly from Pioneer?

I've just been down to see Jae at Sextons (in Wandsworth), and we've agreed to put a D3 into my car in the new year, when a CAN-BUS cable becomes available for the MFSW. In the mean time, I got a RoadPilot Micro put in so I don't get paranoid about putting my foot down!


----------



## thos

Any chance this will work for the RNS-E ?


----------



## markTT225

thos said:


> Any chance this will work for the RNS-E ?


You could modify this facia adapter and blend it to an A4 facia (like in my write-up posted recently). From the look of it, you would need to remove a large amount of the plastic above the airbag light and at the sides. It would certainly be quicker than fabricating a mold and cast like I did though.

Hmm, this has now got me thinking again about a little business venture...


----------



## Reaperman

andyc83 said:


> That's bloody awesome!  Good job finding it mate!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking - where did you find out about it?
> 
> Also, I presume you can order this directly from Pioneer?
> 
> I've just been down to see Jae at Sextons (in Wandsworth), and we've agreed to put a D3 into my car in the new year, when a CAN-BUS cable becomes available for the MFSW. In the mean time, I got a RoadPilot Micro put in so I don't get paranoid about putting my foot down!


Andy
I spoke with Pioneer this morning and they suggested I contact an approved pioneer reseller - So
I have contacted 3 or 4 this morning... :wink:


----------



## markTT225

Reaperman said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's bloody awesome!  Good job finding it mate!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking - where did you find out about it?
> 
> Also, I presume you can order this directly from Pioneer?
> 
> I've just been down to see Jae at Sextons (in Wandsworth), and we've agreed to put a D3 into my car in the new year, when a CAN-BUS cable becomes available for the MFSW. In the mean time, I got a RoadPilot Micro put in so I don't get paranoid about putting my foot down!
> 
> 
> 
> Andy
> I spoke with Pioneer this morning and they suggested I contact an approved pioneer reseller - So
> I have contacted 3 or 4 this morning... :wink:
Click to expand...

Could you please post how much this kit is when you find out. Thanks.


----------



## andyc83

markTT225 said:


> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's bloody awesome!  Good job finding it mate!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking - where did you find out about it?
> 
> Also, I presume you can order this directly from Pioneer?
> 
> I've just been down to see Jae at Sextons (in Wandsworth), and we've agreed to put a D3 into my car in the new year, when a CAN-BUS cable becomes available for the MFSW. In the mean time, I got a RoadPilot Micro put in so I don't get paranoid about putting my foot down!
> 
> 
> 
> Andy
> I spoke with Pioneer this morning and they suggested I contact an approved pioneer reseller - So
> I have contacted 3 or 4 this morning... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you please post how much this kit is when you find out. Thanks.
Click to expand...

How ever much the kit is, it's still gonna be cheaper than having one fabricated (Sextons want a few hundred quid for the privilege, don't get me started on 3D scanning etc.)! 

As soon as the MFSW cable comes out I'll be having the D3 installed.


----------



## piloTT

Bugger.... and I had just started with my polymorph!


----------



## Reaperman

markTT225 said:


> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's bloody awesome!  Good job finding it mate!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking - where did you find out about it?
> 
> Also, I presume you can order this directly from Pioneer?
> 
> I've just been down to see Jae at Sextons (in Wandsworth), and we've agreed to put a D3 into my car in the new year, when a CAN-BUS cable becomes available for the MFSW. In the mean time, I got a RoadPilot Micro put in so I don't get paranoid about putting my foot down!
> 
> 
> 
> Andy
> I spoke with Pioneer this morning and they suggested I contact an approved pioneer reseller - So
> I have contacted 3 or 4 this morning... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you please post how much this kit is when you find out. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Surprise, Suprise Pioneer UK have no information on this in their system - Computer says no...

So I have just emailed the PDF to a couple of resellers so that they can do the leg work...


----------



## markTT225

piloTT said:


> Bugger.... and I had just started with my polymorph!


  . Are you going for RNS-E or Pioneer install?


----------



## andyc83

Reaperman said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's bloody awesome!  Good job finding it mate!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking - where did you find out about it?
> 
> Also, I presume you can order this directly from Pioneer?
> 
> I've just been down to see Jae at Sextons (in Wandsworth), and we've agreed to put a D3 into my car in the new year, when a CAN-BUS cable becomes available for the MFSW. In the mean time, I got a RoadPilot Micro put in so I don't get paranoid about putting my foot down!
> 
> 
> 
> Andy
> I spoke with Pioneer this morning and they suggested I contact an approved pioneer reseller - So
> I have contacted 3 or 4 this morning... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you please post how much this kit is when you find out. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprise, Suprise Pioneer UK have no information on this in their system - Computer says no...
> 
> So I have just emailed the PDF to a couple of resellers so that they can do the leg work...
Click to expand...

I'm gonna give them a couple of months - I don't plan to put the unit in much before January anyway (the MFSW cable won't be out much before Christmas). Hopefully Pioneer would have distributed the fascia kit around by then!


----------



## piloTT

markTT225 said:


> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger.... and I had just started with my polymorph!
> 
> 
> 
> . Are you going for RNS-E or Pioneer install?
Click to expand...

Yup, just got myself mentaly prepared.... started yesterday with the polymorph and now have a useable mould. Now just waiting for my A4 RNS-E to arrive.  Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## markTT225

piloTT said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger.... and I had just started with my polymorph!
> 
> 
> 
> . Are you going for RNS-E or Pioneer install?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, just got myself mentaly prepared.... started yesterday with the polymorph and now have a useable mould. Now just waiting for my A4 RNS-E to arrive.  Will let you know how I get on.
Click to expand...

Excellent  . Is my write-up any use? (sorry, getting a Bit OT I know)


----------



## piloTT

Your write up is the "Bible" Mark. Without it, I never would have gone anywhere near it. Didnt even know polymorph or Milliput existed! Cheers  I only hope I can do your write up justice and produce something at least half as good as yours.


----------



## blane

I rekon Mark should be up for a knighthood - I dont think many people would have attempted it without his time, detailing and effort - and as a bonus it will mean some people can put a couple of fingers up to AUK


----------



## markTT225

blane said:


> I rekon Mark should be up for a knighthood - I dont think many people would have attempted it without his time, detailing and effort - and as a bonus it will mean some people can put a couple of fingers up to AUK


  Anymore praise and I'll have to remove the roof from my TTC because my head will be too big :lol: . Appreciated non-the-less [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

looks like you have some stiff competition from Neil (piloTT) on the race to complete the second A4 retrofit


----------



## Godzilla

markTT225 said:


> blane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rekon Mark should be up for a knighthood - I dont think many people would have attempted it without his time, detailing and effort - and as a bonus it will mean some people can put a couple of fingers up to AUK
> 
> 
> 
> Anymore praise and I'll have to remove the roof from my TTC because my head will be too big :lol: . Appreciated non-the-less [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> looks like you have some stiff competition from Neil (piloTT) on the race to complete the second A4 retrofit
Click to expand...

Best swap your TTC for a TTR then you wont have the problem, cos im sure the plaudits will keep rolling in


----------



## Reaperman

Ok People - here is the news...

I have spoken with 3 independant Pioneer authorised resellers....all 3 have contacted Pioneer Uk and come back with the same answer.

Pioneer UK have said that they have no information on this new fascia on their system...!....One reseller did actually speak with the Technical dept who indicated that it could be a "prototyping exercise" but could not confirm either way....
All 3 guys will keep me posted if they unearth anymore information... :wink:

So I have 2 questions for BobFat...

1.Who provided the source of your info..?
2 Judging by the photos in the pdf it looks like a European or USA TT....as its LH drive..is that correct..?


----------



## BobFat

Ah ha, I did wonder. I sourced this from a kind chap who emailed my portal address. He is in the Netherlands. I will contact him and find out more. I dont see why, if it is possible, to order in from Europe frankly :wink:

I'll get back to u guys asap.


----------



## Reaperman

BobFat said:


> Ah ha, I did wonder. I sourced this from a kind chap who emailed my portal address. He is in the Netherlands. I will contact him and find out more. I dont see why, if it is possible, to order in from Europe frankly :wink:
> 
> I'll get back to u guys asap.


Nice one Neil.....


----------



## BobFat

Looks like you guys could contact the following company for more info. I bet they would ship if you ask nicely, who knows, group buy possible too if it looks good. I leave it to someone else to look into it some more, got a mad couple of days ahead at work. Seems to be relentless at the moment.

Toma Car Parts BV
Bremenstraat 9
7575 EH Oldenzaal

T : 0541-530266
F : 0541-522900
E : [email protected]

http://www.tomacarparts.nl/


----------



## scouserpc

Just had a look at the site, very impressive, but .........the TT kit is shown as 'under development'  this is the link :

http://www.tomacarparts.nl/Downloads/Dubbeldinref.pdf


----------



## Raider

Mailed them...waiting on a rseponse..


----------



## Reaperman

scouserpc said:


> Just had a look at the site, very impressive, but .........the TT kit is shown as 'under development'  this is the link :
> 
> http://www.tomacarparts.nl/Downloads/Dubbeldinref.pdf


So there could be some light at the end of the tunnel then.... :wink:


----------



## electech

I dont want to pour water on the fire as I would like one of these myself.

But I was wondering if fitting a nice new shiny sat nav system would be a target for the A holes in our society :?


----------



## Raider

News!

Hello,

Can you help me. I am wondering if you can tell me about the double din fascia for the Pioneer Avic fitted into the Audi TT MK2.
It appears to be under developmentâ€¦when will it be available please and do you know how much

Reply:

*It will be available in jan 2008 and you can bay it bij pioneer europe *

Met vriendelijke groet,

Nick Veltmann
Toma Car Parts BV
Bremenstraat 9
7575 EH Oldenzaal
T : 0541-530266
F : 0541-522900
E : [email protected]

One assumes he means you can e-bay it..no price though but looks to be a step forward at last...should tie in nicely with the MFSW connector from pioneer. I will ask about its construct and about pricing again..update if I get one to follow.


----------



## andyc83

electech said:


> But I was wondering if fitting a nice new shiny sat nav system would be a target for the A holes in our society :?


That's one thing that's crossed my mind - but the D3 unit looks quite like the OEM Sat Nav Plus unit with buttons to the side (it's not a massive screen like the HD3, for example), so hopefully it won't look too obvious.

In any case, if the scumbags try a smash-and-grab, the car's alarm will go nuts...one of the reasons why new cars aren't targeted as much as older models, apparently.

At the end of the day, if you spend Â£30k+ on a nice car, you take the risk - that's my philosophy.


----------



## Raider

Ok...they say Pioneer will dictate the pricing but he has mailed me a PDF of a basic fit guide and the parts..guess that will all be included in the final product package
If anyone wants a copy of the PDF, PM me your e-mail and I`ll send it. Its basic but looks good although photo`s arent taken close up to show finish / detail
Now even more determined to have this setup in January /febuary/ march or whenever this flippin car turns up...


----------



## Reaperman

Raider said:


> Ok...they say Pioneer will dictate the pricing but he has mailed me a PDF of a basic fit guide and the parts..guess that will all be included in the final product package
> If anyone wants a copy of the PDF, PM me your e-mail and I`ll send it. Its basic but looks good although photo`s arent taken close up to show finish / detail
> Now even more determined to have this setup in January /febuary/ march or whenever this flippin car turns up...


Is your PDF the same as this (see link in TT Portal)
http://www.axdn24.dsl.pipex.com/specs_o ... market.htm


----------



## Reaperman

Raider said:


> News!
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can you help me. I am wondering if you can tell me about the double din fascia for the Pioneer Avic fitted into the Audi TT MK2.
> It appears to be under developmentâ€¦when will it be available please and do you know how much
> 
> Reply:
> 
> *It will be available in jan 2008 and you can bay it bij pioneer europe *
> 
> Met vriendelijke groet,
> 
> Nick Veltmann
> Toma Car Parts BV
> Bremenstraat 9
> 7575 EH Oldenzaal
> T : 0541-530266
> F : 0541-522900
> E : [email protected]


----------



## andyc83

Reaperman said:


> Also do you have any news on the MFSW connection...?


Jae from Sextons in Wandsworth said that a cable is being produced by a third-party (can't remember who he said, but it's definitely not Pioneer), due to be released in Jan 2008.

It will only control volume and track though - the mode and phone buttons will remain decorative (as though you didn't order phone prep on the Audi OEM system).


----------



## Reaperman

andyc83 said:


> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also do you have any news on the MFSW connection...?
> 
> 
> 
> Jae from Sextons in Wandsworth said that a cable is being produced by a third-party (can't remember who he said, but it's definitely not Pioneer), due to be released in Jan 2008.
> 
> It will only control volume and track though - the mode and phone buttons will remain decorative (as though you didn't order phone prep on the Audi OEM system).
Click to expand...

Cheers Andy....

January looks like it could be a busy month..;-)


----------



## andyc83

Just spoke to Jae, and the cable is made by Connects2 (www.connects2.co.uk). Confirmed that it won't be available much before the end of the year though...


----------



## Raider

Reaperman said:


> Raider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...they say Pioneer will dictate the pricing but he has mailed me a PDF of a basic fit guide and the parts..guess that will all be included in the final product package
> If anyone wants a copy of the PDF, PM me your e-mail and I`ll send it. Its basic but looks good although photo`s arent taken close up to show finish / detail
> Now even more determined to have this setup in January /febuary/ march or whenever this flippin car turns up...
> 
> 
> 
> Is your PDF the same as this (see link in TT Portal)
> http://www.axdn24.dsl.pipex.com/specs_o ... market.htm
Click to expand...

Different..it has pictures...oooh!


----------



## treblesykes TT

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/showthread ... post450259


----------



## cobra03

I would be more interested in fitting a Pioneer AVIC-X3 1 DIN system.
Would that be a problem? Would i need a special fascia?


----------



## andyc83

cobra03 said:


> I would be more interested in fitting a Pioneer AVIC-X3 1 DIN system.
> Would that be a problem? Would i need a special fascia?


You'll probably need an extra adaptor within the TT Mk2 fascia kit...dunno how you'll do it - I'm no ICE expert! 

Why would you want that though, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## cobra03

andyc83 said:


> cobra03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be more interested in fitting a Pioneer AVIC-X3 1 DIN system.
> Would that be a problem? Would i need a special fascia?
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably need an extra adaptor within the TT Mk2 fascia kit...dunno how you'll do it - I'm no ICE expert!
> 
> Why would you want that though, if you don't mind me asking?
Click to expand...

I'm thinking that when i change cars and if dont get another TT
That it would be able to fit into a bigger range of vehicle's as its 1 din.

Would the AVIC-D3BTi be easy to transfer to and from cars?
When is the fascia plate coming out? Will it work with MFSW?


----------



## andyc83

cobra03 said:


> I'm thinking that when i change cars and if dont get another TT
> That it would be able to fit into a bigger range of vehicle's as its 1 din.
> 
> Would the AVIC-D3BTi be easy to transfer to and from cars?
> When is the fascia plate coming out? Will it work with MFSW?


To be honest, most new cars would take a double-DIN unit so you shouldn't need to worry too much about how transferrable the Pioneer D3 is.

I'll be keeping the original Concert II radio that came with the car, so I can put it back - I think it'll need to be professionally done as fitting the D3 is quite complicated - but it's no harder than, say, removing a sports cat back and exhaust before you sell.

The fascia plate is due out in January 2008, by Pioneer themselves.

There is currently no working interface between the Pioneer unit and the MFSW. This will change, again in January 2008, when Connect2 (www.connect2.com) brings out a CAN-BUS cable that will work with the steering wheel.

Only the tracks and volume scroll wheels will be supported on the D3 though, as it doesn't have any "remote control" connectors for the phone functions.


----------



## Raider

Andy + Reaper...mailed you the pdf


----------



## cobra03

Well....Looks like im gonna be gatting a D3 then :wink: 
Theres no rush for me yet as the car is made of paper still,Its a order form 

Keep me posted.


----------



## andyc83

Raider said:


> Andy + Reaper...mailed you the pdf


Got it James, cheers!



cobra03 said:


> Well....Looks like im gonna be gatting a D3 then :wink:
> Theres no rush for me yet as the car is made of paper still,Its a order form
> 
> Keep me posted.


Stick yourself on the "watch" list for this thread then, or become a regular on here!

I have developed a nasty habit of writing up every bit of work done on my car, and no doubt Sextons will get a write-up on here once I have the D3!


----------



## cobra03

andyc83 said:


> Raider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andy + Reaper...mailed you the pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Got it James, cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> cobra03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....Looks like im gonna be gatting a D3 then :wink:
> Theres no rush for me yet as the car is made of paper still,Its a order form
> 
> Keep me posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stick yourself on the "watch" list for this thread then, or become a regular on here!
> 
> I have developed a nasty habit of writing up every bit of work done on my car, and no doubt Sextons will get a write-up on here once I have the D3!
Click to expand...

How do i get on the watch list?


----------



## Janitor

Bottom left of this page, blue text saying 'Watch this topic for replies'. Click and you're away


----------



## Reaperman

Raider said:


> Andy + Reaper...mailed you the pdf


Got it..... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## howiebcn

Could this be the Holy Grail everyone is looking for??

http://cgi.ebay.es/SOPORTE-RADIO-2DIN-A ... dZViewItem

Looks like a complete kit similar to the one in the pdf. If you order one, let us know if it fits well. Thanks!


----------



## andyc83

howiebcn said:


> Could this be the Holy Grail everyone is looking for??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.es/SOPORTE-RADIO-2DIN-A ... dZViewItem
> 
> Looks like a complete kit similar to the one in the pdf. If you order one, let us know if it fits well. Thanks!


Nope. *Do not* get this kit as it's not for the Mk2 TT - it's missing the curved bottom half of the fascia plate (the bit between the head unit and the temperature controls).


----------



## thos

More here:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Radiohalterung-Audi- ... dZViewItem

and
http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-Doppel-DIN-Radi ... dZViewItem

So what are they for? Is the airbag light available elsewhere - audi?


----------



## andyc83

thos said:


> More here:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Radiohalterung-Audi- ... dZViewItem
> 
> and
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-Doppel-DIN-Radi ... dZViewItem
> 
> So what are they for? Is the airbag light available elsewhere - audi?


Nope, these aren't valid for the Mk2 TT either - the problem being that it hasn't got the curved bottom part including a rectangular space for the airbag warning light.

You can't get a separate bottom half from Audi or a 3rd part - it's a one-piece construction.


----------



## Reaperman

andyc83 said:


> thos said:
> 
> 
> 
> More here:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Radiohalterung-Audi- ... dZViewItem
> 
> and
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-Doppel-DIN-Radi ... dZViewItem
> 
> So what are they for? Is the airbag light available elsewhere - audi?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, these aren't valid for the Mk2 TT either - the problem being that it hasn't got the curved bottom part including a rectangular space for the airbag warning light.
> 
> You can't get a separate bottom half from Audi or a 3rd part - it's a one-piece construction.
Click to expand...

OK - Update from Toma Car Parts this afternoon following an email I sent requesting further info...

"Hi I understand you are manufacturing a replacement 2 DIN fascia for the TT 2007 Part Nr --> D Black 12.331321-05
When will this be available to buy please

kind regards

Shaun Attwood

Toma Car Reply

"This item will be available beginning february 2008.
Kind regards,

Roy Engelbertink

Toma Car Parts BV
Bremenstraat 9
7575 EH Oldenzaal
The Netherlands
T: +31 - (0) 541 - 530266
F: +31 - (0) 541 - 522900
E: [email protected]
W: www.tomacarparts.nl

So it would seem that a slightly longer wait on this item is on the cards...


----------



## Godzilla

Looks to be still a way off then .

I dont recieve any notification when new posts are put on this thread even though I am 'watching' it!

The selection at the bottom does say 'Stop watching this [email protected] Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## oki




----------



## Toshiba

Im not meaning to be critical, but the fit and finish does not look as good as the Audi std one. Id find it hard to pick the after market one over the OEM one on looks. Im sure the functions are better and you get BT included too.


----------



## markTT225

Toshiba said:


> Im not meaning to be critical, but the fit and finish does not look as good as the Audi std one. Id find it hard to pick the after market one over the OEM one on looks. Im sure the functions are better and you get BT included too.


I was thinking exactly the same about the fitment above - check-out the 'bowing' above the headunit :? Sorry, but my retrofit of the A4 unit looks waaaay better than that.


----------



## Toshiba

Seems to be stuck out on the left hand side.

I do like the functions, just couldnt live with the poor finish. Maybe it looks x100 better in real life and its the photo.


----------



## Flurberman

Hi! Just wondering if there's any update on this or is everyone waiting until Jan/Feb 

markTT225 - Amazing job sir! Really, really impressive!!  If you fancy earning some extra christmas money - let me know :lol:


----------



## piloTT

Single DIN but maybe able to mod to accept double din?......and boy is it expensive


----------



## Reaperman

piloTT said:


> Single DIN but maybe able to mod to accept double din?......and boy is it expensive


Who's the manufacturer/stockist of this single DIN fascia piloTT...?


----------



## markTT225

It's a genuine Audi part - part no. 8J0 035 459

Costs about Â£5


----------



## Mack The Knife

piloTT said:


> Single DIN but maybe able to mod to accept double din?......and boy is it expensive





markTT225 said:


> It's a genuine Audi part - part no. 8J0 035 459
> 
> Costs about Â£5


 :lol:


----------



## cobra03

whats the deal with this yet?
Is it out....


----------



## robokn

It may be worth contacting auto leads to see what they are doing I have a contact so maybe able to get an answer later today never really bothered me as I like my SatNav


----------



## Reaperman

cobra03 said:


> whats the deal with this yet?
> Is it out....


Nearly...Connects2 have one in stock soon (end of Feb I've been told) - CT23AU05A

here is the link
http://www.connects2.com/c2search.aspx?catID=61


----------



## Reaperman

robokn said:


> It may be worth contacting auto leads to see what they are doing I have a contact so maybe able to get an answer later today never really bothered me as I like my SatNav


Best of luck....Autoleads hav not been too helpful in providing info on this one...
Perhaps your contact can enlighten us... :wink:


----------



## JETLAG

Digging up an old thread, but guys, just found this

http://www.advancedice.com.au/product_d ... ber=970778


----------



## Raider

Just been quoted Â£1050 to have an Avic D3 fitted complete with MFSW integration and fascia etc by Sextons Portsmouth.
There a bit steep at Â£950 for the unit alone as its up on tne net for Â£749.
If i buy it and get them to fit it it works out Â£200.00 cheaper and they get the rest of the parts.
Anyone got a comparison? :?:


----------



## TTSFan

DRGNFLY said:


> Digging up an old thread, but guys, just found this
> 
> http://www.advancedice.com.au/product_d ... ber=970778


Interesting now just to find a unit that fits in there properly!


----------



## robokn

Raider said:


> Just been quoted Â£1050 to have an Avic D3 fitted complete with MFSW integration and fascia etc by Sextons Portsmouth.
> There a bit steep at Â£950 for the unit alone as its up on tne net for Â£749.
> If i buy it and get them to fit it it works out Â£200.00 cheaper and they get the rest of the parts.
> Anyone got a comparison? :?:


PM sent may save you some cash


----------



## Raider

robokn said:


> Raider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been quoted Â£1050 to have an Avic D3 fitted complete with MFSW integration and fascia etc by Sextons Portsmouth.
> There a bit steep at Â£950 for the unit alone as its up on tne net for Â£749.
> If i buy it and get them to fit it it works out Â£200.00 cheaper and they get the rest of the parts.
> Anyone got a comparison? :?:
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent may save you some cash
Click to expand...

Thanks Rob...Got it
Cheers
James


----------



## TTSFan

Hmm if its a open invitation I am always up for saving money and looking at other options


----------



## BasilD

As an alternative and a much better unit than the Pioneer, try this, as fitted into my firends wifes TT.

This headunit is not out officially (Kenwood DNX5520BT) but it is due soon(next 2 weeks). So this is as far as I am aware the first unit of this model in the country. The smaller model headunit minus the built in Bluetooth is out now (model: DNX5220). On the smaller model you can also add bluetooth but it is external via a add on box. Personally I prefer this model better as everything is built in.

To sum up its features: 6.1" display, Built in Garmin Navi (update via CD), built in Parrot Bluetooth, Ipod Audio and video control built in via USB, MP3 control of usb mp3 players built in, changble screen and button colours and the obligatorty DVD. Aslo it shows album art off your ipod, the Bluetooth has the usual features (phonebook etc)

The TT had a Bose sound system so an Active Speaker adapter was required, as was the steering wheel control adapter. The fascia is the Connects2 fascia.

Here are the pictures...










I had to adjust the angle on this pic so sorry, not quite got the hang of photoshop



















I must say Top job to Connects2 the fascia is excellent quality. Personally I think the Kenwood looks quite oem like, and to top it all the screen colour (and buttons) can be changed to red to match the instruments.

Sorry I did not have enough time to take pictures of the unit running as my mates need to rush off but hopefully I will get some soon.


----------



## Singletrack

I agree - this looks much better, much more OEM than the Pioneer unit. This model has just been released in Belgium...definitely going to check it out!

Basil! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## TTSFan

Agreed very nice how much does the setup cost?


----------



## BasilD

TTSFan said:


> Agreed very nice how much does the setup cost?


 A smidge over Â£750 for everything. I did the fitting so saved of fitting costs. But realistically expect to pay around Â£900 for the setup cause I got quite a big discount.


----------



## luciferlee

BasilD said:


> As an alternative and a much better unit than the Pioneer, try this, as fitted into my firends wifes TT.
> 
> This headunit is not out officially (Kenwood DNX5520BT) but it is due soon(next 2 weeks). So this is as far as I am aware the first unit of this model in the country. The smaller model headunit minus the built in Bluetooth is out now (model: DNX5220). On the smaller model you can also add bluetooth but it is external via a add on box. Personally I prefer this model better as everything is built in.
> 
> To sum up its features: 6.1" display, Built in Garmin Navi (update via CD), built in Parrot Bluetooth, Ipod Audio and video control built in via USB, MP3 control of usb mp3 players built in, changble screen and button colours and the obligatorty DVD. Aslo it shows album art off your ipod, the Bluetooth has the usual features (phonebook etc)
> 
> The TT had a Bose sound system so an Active Speaker adapter was required, as was the steering wheel control adapter. The fascia is the Connects2 fascia.
> 
> Here are the pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to adjust the angle on this pic so sorry, not quite got the hang of photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say Top job to Connects2 the fascia is excellent quality. Personally I think the Kenwood looks quite oem like, and to top it all the screen colour (and buttons) can be changed to red to match the instruments.
> 
> Sorry I did not have enough time to take pictures of the unit running as my mates need to rush off but hopefully I will get some soon.


it is out matey, been out 2 weeks now, theres a new one coming out end of April that im after its the DNX8220BT, fully loaded top doggy


----------



## BobFat

The new Kenwood DXN*5220*BT. c. Â£700. More on the specs available here

http://www.incarexpress.co.uk/view_prod ... =DNX5220BT










- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

The new Kenwood DXN*8220*BT. c. Â£1100. More on the specs available here

http://www.caraudio.ie/view_product.php ... =DNX8220BT










- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Of course you could always go for something a little cheaper. c. Â£160 :?










- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Personally speaking I dont see any 'value' in the more expensive 8220 model for a TT. Might be of value in a large 7 seater running in-car DVD / Games entertainment system for rear passengers and with enough space to be feeding multiple amps to drive a stupid number of speakers.

So the 5220BT will be consuming some of my hard earned tax rebate this year together with connects2 fascia.


----------



## markTT225

BobFat said:


> The new Kenwood DXN*5220*BT. c. Â£700. More on the specs available here
> 
> http://www.incarexpress.co.uk/view_prod ... =DNX5220BT


That actually looks quite nice, certainly better than the Pioneer unit. But the thing that bugs me about it is the long list of it's functions printed at the bottom of the facia - this just cheapens the look IMO.


----------



## luciferlee

the reason i will be getting the DXN8220BT is cos i can get that system, fully fully installed for 850 :wink: so i think it well worth it


----------



## BobFat

Very nice :wink: Anyone else able to benefit ?

Heres the Pioneer AVIC-D3BTi alongside the Kenwood DXN5220BT. Pio unit c. Â£100 more. Features virtually the same imo, give or take a little.










Any aftermarket product is not going to be as 'elegant' as OEM kit I guess. Yours I believe Mark :wink:


----------



## luciferlee

BobFat said:


> Very nice :wink: Anyone else able to benefit ?
> 
> Heres the Pioneer AVIC-D3BTi alongside the Kenwood DXN5220BT. Pio unit c. Â£100 more. Features virtually the same imo, give or take a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any aftermarket product is not going to be as 'elegant' as OEM kit I guess. Yours I believe Mark :wink:


if iots sometihng i can push onto others then you lot will be the first too know for definate, wont be for a few weeks at least as its not due here until end of april/early may

cheers

Lee


----------



## BasilD

luciferlee said:


> it is out matey, been out 2 weeks now, theres a new one coming out end of April that im after its the DNX8220BT, fully loaded top doggy


The 5220 is out not the 5220BT(in the UK). The 5220BT is due next 2 weeks and the 8220BT is only due end of next month at the earliest(Uk only). Actually from what the my contact at Kenwood is saying saying it might be delayed even further (the 8220BT that is).

Also the biggest difference between the Pioneer and the Kenwood is this, To run Navi you need a disk in the Pioneer unit (so no listening to CD), the Kenwood is built in, the Bluetooth is seperate in the Pioneer it is again built in in the Kenwood and last;y the ipod is a seprate box in the Pioneer and again built in in the Kenwood.


----------



## Singletrack

I have the OEM NavPlus and it is a big disappointment. Biggest irritant is the stupid, slippery, chrome knob you need to use to select any function. The touch screen of the DNX5220BT is larger and would be quicker and easier to use (based on my experience with the touch screen OEM nav system in the wife's Range Rover Sport).

This is not to mention the pathetic interface to an iPod on the RNS-E.

Admittedly, the OEM unit is, of course, better integrated from a visual standpoint, but I can live without that in exchange for better functionality.


----------



## Godzilla

Can anyone offer any ideas as to how easy/difficult the DNX5220BT would be to install. I have a limited knowledge from years ago when I fitted a headunit with a 4 channel amp connected to a sub and the front speakers of a Corrado.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Godzilla

BasilD said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is out matey, been out 2 weeks now, theres a new one coming out end of April that im after its the DNX8220BT, fully loaded top doggy
> 
> 
> 
> The 5220 is out not the 5220BT(in the UK). The 5220BT is due next 2 weeks and the 8220BT is only due end of next month at the earliest(Uk only). Actually from what the my contact at Kenwood is saying saying it might be delayed even further (the 8220BT that is).
> 
> Also the biggest difference between the Pioneer and the Kenwood is this, To run Navi you need a disk in the Pioneer unit (so no listening to CD), the Kenwood is built in, the Bluetooth is seperate in the Pioneer it is again built in in the Kenwood and last;y the ipod is a seprate box in the Pioneer and again built in in the Kenwood.
Click to expand...

The BT version is out in the UK (unless I have made a big mistake):

http://www.incarexpress.co.uk/view_prod ... =DNX5220BT

Hmm.... now do I go for this?


----------



## Jimbo2

BasilD said:


> The TT had a Bose sound system so an Active Speaker adapter was required, as was the steering wheel control adapter. The fascia is the Connects2 fascia.


Any links or recommendations for the Active Speaker adapter and steering wheel control adapter?

Any other wiring needed? Does it use the Audi GPS antenna? And can you set POI on the Nav (I know you can on the Nuvi)?


----------



## Godzilla

Is the DNX7200 any better than the 5220BT? (looks/featurewise?)

http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/stock01/dnx7200.asp


----------



## BasilD

Godzilla said:


> Can anyone offer any ideas as to how easy/difficult the DNX5220BT would be to install. I have a limited knowledge from years ago when I fitted a headunit with a 4 channel amp connected to a sub and the front speakers of a Corrado.
> Thanks in advance.


It is all plug and play, so even easier than your old install. Parts required: Fascia (Connects2), Steering wheel control adapter (Connects2) and Aerial adapter. For bose you need a active speaker adapter (I used an AIV interface but Connects2 have one as well), The Aerial adapter (active portion)plugs into the Loom of the steering wheel control adapter and then you connect up the two ISO blocks to the Kenwood, and the opposite side into the factory loom, Plug the aerial Fakra into the factory aerial (you will see where it clips in) and the other side into the radio, Push the radio back into the fascia and job done. Easy peasey!


----------



## BasilD

Godzilla said:


> BasilD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is out matey, been out 2 weeks now, theres a new one coming out end of April that im after its the DNX8220BT, fully loaded top doggy
> 
> 
> 
> The 5220 is out not the 5220BT(in the UK). The 5220BT is due next 2 weeks and the 8220BT is only due end of next month at the earliest(Uk only). Actually from what the my contact at Kenwood is saying saying it might be delayed even further (the 8220BT that is).
> 
> Also the biggest difference between the Pioneer and the Kenwood is this, To run Navi you need a disk in the Pioneer unit (so no listening to CD), the Kenwood is built in, the Bluetooth is seperate in the Pioneer it is again built in in the Kenwood and last;y the ipod is a seprate box in the Pioneer and again built in in the Kenwood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BT version is out in the UK (unless I have made a big mistake):
> 
> http://www.incarexpress.co.uk/view_prod ... =DNX5220BT
> 
> Hmm.... now do I go for this?
Click to expand...

as the site says normally 3 to 5 days..... Try ordering one and see what they say, but they will not have stock.

But better yet have a word with Kenwood sales they will give you the expected availability date, which is approx 2 weeks. I asked my contact as I need 2 more of them for 2 more friends cars, and there are none around in the UK


----------



## BasilD

Godzilla said:


> Is the DNX7200 any better than the 5220BT? (looks/featurewise?)
> 
> http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/stock01/dnx7200.asp


They pretty much have similar feature but the main differences are, in the DNX5520BT everything is built in, the 5520 has a marginally smaller screen, TMC is built in (no seperate TMC add on unit i.e. GTM10), The bluettoh kit built in is now made by Parrot, and is better in most respects i.e. voice quality, compatability (the one before was not bad but this one is even better), and the most signinficant change for me a better all round interface (i.e. redesigned with smoother graphincs and bigger on screen displays).

To comapre though is unfair as the DNX5520BT sits below the level of the old 7200, to do a better comaprison you would need to comapre to the DNX7220 (the 7200's replacement) or the DNX8220BT(model above). If you are desperate to change then for you only upgarding to the DNX8220 would be advised but in all honesty the 7200 is more than capable.


----------



## Godzilla

BasilD said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the DNX7200 any better than the 5220BT? (looks/featurewise?)
> 
> http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/stock01/dnx7200.asp
> 
> 
> 
> They pretty much have similar feature but the main differences are, in the DNX5520BT everything is built in, the 5520 has a marginally smaller screen, TMC is built in (no seperate TMC add on unit i.e. GTM10), The bluettoh kit built in is now made by Parrot, and is better in most respects i.e. voice quality, compatability (the one before was not bad but this one is even better), and the most signinficant change for me a better all round interface (i.e. redesigned with smoother graphincs and bigger on screen displays).
> 
> To comapre though is unfair as the DNX5520BT sits below the level of the old 7200, to do a better comaprison you would need to comapre to the DNX7220 (the 7200's replacement) or the DNX8220BT(model above). If you are desperate to change then for you only upgarding to the DNX8220 would be advised but in all honesty the 7200 is more than capable.
Click to expand...

So are you saying that the 5220BT is not really worth getting, only to go for either a 7220 or 8220?

Thanks sorry for being a bit daft!!! :?


----------



## BasilD

Godzilla said:


> BasilD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the DNX7200 any better than the 5220BT? (looks/featurewise?)
> 
> http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/stock01/dnx7200.asp
> 
> 
> 
> They pretty much have similar feature but the main differences are, in the DNX5520BT everything is built in, the 5520 has a marginally smaller screen, TMC is built in (no seperate TMC add on unit i.e. GTM10), The bluettoh kit built in is now made by Parrot, and is better in most respects i.e. voice quality, compatability (the one before was not bad but this one is even better), and the most signinficant change for me a better all round interface (i.e. redesigned with smoother graphincs and bigger on screen displays).
> 
> To comapre though is unfair as the DNX5520BT sits below the level of the old 7200, to do a better comaprison you would need to comapre to the DNX7220 (the 7200's replacement) or the DNX8220BT(model above). If you are desperate to change then for you only upgarding to the DNX8220 would be advised but in all honesty the 7200 is more than capable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you saying that the 5220BT is not really worth getting, only to go for either a 7220 or 8220?
> 
> Thanks sorry for being a bit daft!!! :?
Click to expand...

No quite the contrary, I think that for the money you will struggle to find better and TBH I prefer it in the Audi TT as I think it matches better than the very slim button DNX7220 and DNX8220 units. Especially if you are not planing an amplifier and speaker upgrade then I would stick to the DNX5220BT, if you are planning on going the whole hog then the DNX8220 is the better option as it is geared to that end of the market i.e. higher voltage preouts, better eq control etc.


----------



## Godzilla

BasilD said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasilD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the DNX7200 any better than the 5220BT? (looks/featurewise?)
> 
> http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/stock01/dnx7200.asp
> 
> 
> 
> They pretty much have similar feature but the main differences are, in the DNX5520BT everything is built in, the 5520 has a marginally smaller screen, TMC is built in (no seperate TMC add on unit i.e. GTM10), The bluettoh kit built in is now made by Parrot, and is better in most respects i.e. voice quality, compatability (the one before was not bad but this one is even better), and the most signinficant change for me a better all round interface (i.e. redesigned with smoother graphincs and bigger on screen displays).
> 
> To comapre though is unfair as the DNX5520BT sits below the level of the old 7200, to do a better comaprison you would need to comapre to the DNX7220 (the 7200's replacement) or the DNX8220BT(model above). If you are desperate to change then for you only upgarding to the DNX8220 would be advised but in all honesty the 7200 is more than capable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you saying that the 5220BT is not really worth getting, only to go for either a 7220 or 8220?
> 
> Thanks sorry for being a bit daft!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No quite the contrary, I think that for the money you will struggle to find better and TBH I prefer it in the Audi TT as I think it matches better than the very slim button DNX7220 and DNX8220 units. Especially if you are not planing an amplifier and speaker upgrade then I would stick to the DNX5220BT, if you are planning on going the whole hog then the DNX8220 is the better option as it is geared to that end of the market i.e. higher voltage preouts, better eq control etc.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I also like the looks of the 5220BT, how ever I am a little worried that if I did want to put a better anp and speaker combination in than is in a t the moment I would regret going for this on.
It would not realy be a shake the windows stuff, just to get a better sound quality with a greater range.

Thanks agaiin for for any advice.


----------



## BobFat

Godzilla said:


> Thanks for that, I also like the looks of the 5220BT, how ever I am a little worried that if I did want to put a better anp and speaker combination in than is in a t the moment I would regret going for this on.
> It would not realy be a shake the windows stuff, just to get a better sound quality with a greater range.
> 
> Thanks agaiin for for any advice.


High end amps with lots of power and high quality speakers would literally blow your windows out with the 5220BT in the TT. The 5220BT is more than sufficient. If you are prepared to spend c. Â£400 more for the head unit I'd suggest putting that Â£400 to another use - Amp and subs. Get the benefit now rather than later. Just a thought.


----------



## BasilD

BobFat said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, I also like the looks of the 5220BT, how ever I am a little worried that if I did want to put a better anp and speaker combination in than is in a t the moment I would regret going for this on.
> It would not realy be a shake the windows stuff, just to get a better sound quality with a greater range.
> 
> Thanks agaiin for for any advice.
> 
> 
> 
> High end amps with lots of power and high quality speakers would literally blow your windows out with the 5220BT in the TT. The 5220BT is more than sufficient. If you are prepared to spend c. Â£400 more for the head unit I'd suggest putting that Â£400 to another use - Amp and subs. Get the benefit now rather than later. Just a thought.
Click to expand...

Very true that, for 95% of the market the DNX5520BT will do the job perfectly. TBH when I say whole hog I mean a full on SQ/SPL type car, or just someone who needs the top model of everything, but me personally I would save your money and stick to the DNX5520Bt especially if you prefer the looks of it.


----------



## robokn

Hi Basil you found it ok then looking forward to discussing the options for the audio as although I am happy with the Bose I have a garage full of Hertz speakers still in the boxes


----------



## Raider

Noooooooooooo....as if deciding on all the options wasnt bad enough you now throw another ICE system into the equation I was all set for the Pioneer.......*sobs quietly in the corner......!*


----------



## robokn

As you are seeing Basil is a bit of a expert in this field and I am sure the MK II side of this forum will benefit greatly from his experience


----------



## Jimbo2

Does anyone know if this unit will work with the Audi CD multichanger?

Removed the Audi Nav Plus from my order and trying to decide if the Pio HD3BT is worth the extra over this...


----------



## ekosheren

Hmm.. thinking seriously about the DNX5220BT now. Being a bit of a numpty on such things, I'm wondering what parts I need, to get the installation underway..



BasilD said:


> It is all plug and play, so even easier than your old install. Parts required:
> 
> Fascia (Connects2),


I guess it's the Connects2 CT23AU05A, on this page?



BasilD said:


> Steering wheel control adapter (Connects2)


Would this be the Connects2 CTSAD003, here?



BasilD said:


> and Aerial adapter.


Do Connects2 also do one of these? On their site, I see aerial adaptors for the A3, A4 and A6, but nothing for the TT. Any recommendations?

Also, do I need some sort of can-bus adaptor, to send the speed pulse and assorted data back to the unit, for navigation?

Also, can I just wire the iPod connector from this unit to the physical cradle that comes witht he OEM Audi iPod connector?

Sorry again for all the questions!


----------



## Reaperman

ekosheren said:


> Do Connects2 also do one of these? On their site, I see aerial adaptors for the A3, A4 and A6, but nothing for the TT. Any recommendations?


You will need a dual feed aerial adapter



ekosheren said:


> Also, do I need some sort of can-bus adaptor, to send the speed pulse and assorted data back to the unit, for navigation?


Yes - Soundlinx supply a CAN BUS adapter (CAN01BUS)
http://www.soundlinx.co.uk/ProductFinde ... N01BUS.pdf
circa Â£70...



ekosheren said:


> Also, can I just wire the iPod connector from this unit to the physical cradle that comes with he OEM Audi iPod connector?


No - I have the D3 and the iPod adapter is separate from the OEM install as the cable end plugs directly into your iPod..my cable runs from the HU into the glovebox where my iPod sits.

Short of "bastardising" the existing OEM connection which "may" be possible I would just leave it well alone...


----------



## ekosheren

Thanks Reaper, good information.



Reaperman said:


> ekosheren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do Connects2 also do one of these? On their site, I see aerial adaptors for the A3, A4 and A6, but nothing for the TT. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> You will need a dual feed aerial adapter
Click to expand...

Okay, will check for one.



Reaperman said:


> ekosheren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do I need some sort of can-bus adaptor, to send the speed pulse and assorted data back to the unit, for navigation?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - Soundlinx supply a CAN BUS adapter (CAN01BUS)
> http://www.soundlinx.co.uk/ProductFinde ... N01BUS.pdf
> circa Â£70...
Click to expand...

Sounds good. Actually, the guy who is doing the installation for me is asking if the TT is ISO or 40 pin Fakra here.. I assume it is ISO? 



Reaperman said:


> ekosheren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can I just wire the iPod connector from this unit to the physical cradle that comes with he OEM Audi iPod connector?
> 
> 
> 
> No - I have the D3 and the iPod adapter is separate from the OEM install as the cable end plugs directly into your iPod..my cable runs from the HU into the glovebox where my iPod sits.
> 
> Short of "bastardising" the existing OEM connection which "may" be possible I would just leave it well alone...
Click to expand...

Agreed, would be better just to hook the cable from the Kenwood into the glove box.

Cheers again for the help!


----------



## Reaperman

ekosheren said:


> Sounds good. Actually, the guy who is doing the installation for me is asking if the TT is ISO or 40 pin Fakra here.. I assume it is ISO?


I believe it is a _"Quadlock" _connector


----------



## ekosheren

Reaperman said:


> I believe it is a _"Quadlock" _connector


Thanks Reaper. The dude that's doing the install is now confusing me! He says that this unit should do (Connects2 CTAADCAN001); it's an ISO unit. Is he right? Since he's doing this for free, I didn't want to contradict him too much.


----------



## ekosheren

Okay, now I'm confused.. seems like Connects2 supply two types of CAN-Bus adaptors for the TT Mk2.

CAN Bus adaptor (ISO Block, CTAADCAN001)
CAN Bus adaptor (40Pin Fakra, CTAADCAN002)

I assume that I only need one of these, but how can I tell which one? I've got the stock Concert factory head unit installed - anyone know which one is required?

Help please.


----------



## ekosheren

ekosheren said:


> Okay, now I'm confused.. seems like Connects2 supply two types of CAN-Bus adaptors for the TT Mk2.
> 
> CAN Bus adaptor (ISO Block, CTAADCAN001)
> CAN Bus adaptor (40Pin Fakra, CTAADCAN002)
> 
> I assume that I only need one of these, but how can I tell which one? I've got the stock Concert factory head unit installed - anyone know which one is required?


Okay, got the information from my stealer. Looks like the TT will accept a Fokra connector.


----------



## Janitor

Please keep a note and share your eventual findings ekosheren [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ekosheren

Janitor said:


> Please keep a note and share your eventual findings ekosheren [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Will do Janitor. 

I've compiled the following list of items for this install, with help from Reaperman and Godzilla..

(using the In-Car Express UK site for reference, likely to purchase from there)

Kenwood DNX5220BT Unit
Fascia
Video iPod adaptor (if you don't need video from your iPod, there's an audio only version too)
CAN Bus adaptor (40Pin Fakra)
Steering wheel control interface (40Pin Fakra)
Steering wheel control adaptor for Kenwood
Aerial adaptor

I think that's the lot required for the installation I want to do. Hope I didn't miss anything so far. 

The unit itself won't be in stock until the middle of May, according to the In-Car Express site.


----------



## Godzilla

You are right about the iPod leads Ekosheren, however as they are only approx. Â£10 more for the video version I dont see the poit in just fittng the audio only lead. For Â£10 it would be a shame if you ever needed it compared to the price of the whole install.

Hmm if there are a few people interested I can feel the idea of a group buy coming on!!!


----------



## sombutsi

how would u connect this two piece to the head unit?

CAN Bus adaptor (40Pin Fakra) 
Steering wheel control interface (40Pin Fakra)


----------



## ekosheren

sombutsi said:


> how would u connect this two piece to the head unit?
> 
> CAN Bus adaptor (40Pin Fakra)
> Steering wheel control interface (40Pin Fakra)


Hmm.. good question.  I'll ask the guy who is going to do the install..

:?


----------



## Raider

ekosheren said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep a note and share your eventual findings ekosheren [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Will do Janitor.
> 
> I've compiled the following list of items for this install, with help from Reaperman and Godzilla..
> 
> (using the In-Car Express UK site for reference, likely to purchase from there)
> 
> Kenwood DNX5220BT Unit
> Fascia
> 
> Video iPod adaptor (if you don't need video from your iPod, there's an audio only version too)
> CAN Bus adaptor (40Pin Fakra)
> Steering wheel control interface (40Pin Fakra)
> Steering wheel control adaptor for Kenwood
> Aerial adaptor
> 
> I think that's the lot required for the installation I want to do. Hope I didn't miss anything so far.
> 
> The unit itself won't be in stock until the middle of May, according to the In-Car Express site.
Click to expand...

Southampton Sextons are saying three weeks time it will be in for them...i`ll keep you advised as and when they get it if you havent already got yours...am going for a matching install...


----------



## scouserpc

Raider,

Just in case you haven't seen this here is a link to the Kenwood DNX5220BT owners handbook. 

You will need to cut and paste the link into your browser (as it will not paste the whole thing as a hyperlink) :?

http://images.kenwood.eu/files/prod/891/5/DNX5220(EN).pdf

Should keep you busy for a week or two


----------



## BasilD

Sorry to all that have pm me and I have not answered or been on the forum of late, but I have been away on Business and my work computer is barred from Forums. So I will reply to those tonight.

Anyway, For those of you that are waiting for this headunit (DNX5520BT), it is out now. If anyone wants one, I know that Car electronics has them in stock as of today and chances are if you mention my name they will probably do you a discount. Their number is 0116 2449844, ask for Lee or Andy.


----------



## BasilD

ekosheren said:


> sombutsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> how would u connect this two piece to the head unit?
> 
> CAN Bus adaptor (40Pin Fakra)
> Steering wheel control interface (40Pin Fakra)
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. good question.  I'll ask the guy who is going to do the install..
> 
> :?
Click to expand...

You do not, you use the steering wheel control adapter which is a CANBUS adapter. No need for both.


----------



## BasilD

Jimbo2 said:


> Does anyone know if this unit will work with the Audi CD multichanger?
> 
> Removed the Audi Nav Plus from my order and trying to decide if the Pio HD3BT is worth the extra over this...


No it will not


----------



## BasilD

Reaperman said:


> ekosheren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do Connects2 also do one of these? On their site, I see aerial adaptors for the A3, A4 and A6, but nothing for the TT. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> You will need a dual feed aerial adapter
> 
> 
> 
> ekosheren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do I need some sort of can-bus adaptor, to send the speed pulse and assorted data back to the unit, for navigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - Soundlinx supply a CAN BUS adapter (CAN01BUS)
> http://www.soundlinx.co.uk/ProductFinde ... N01BUS.pdf
> circa Â£70...
> 
> 
> 
> ekosheren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can I just wire the iPod connector from this unit to the physical cradle that comes with he OEM Audi iPod connector?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No - I have the D3 and the iPod adapter is separate from the OEM install as the cable end plugs directly into your iPod..my cable runs from the HU into the glovebox where my iPod sits.
> 
> Short of "bastardising" the existing OEM connection which "may" be possible I would just leave it well alone...
Click to expand...

You do not actually need the dual feed aerial adapter, but it does give you the amplified FM and MW if you do.

Soundlinx's adapter is a lot more expensive by the looks of things.


----------



## BasilD

ekosheren said:


> Hmm.. thinking seriously about the DNX5220BT now. Being a bit of a numpty on such things, I'm wondering what parts I need, to get the installation underway..
> 
> 
> 
> BasilD said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is all plug and play, so even easier than your old install. Parts required:
> 
> Fascia (Connects2),
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's the Connects2 CT23AU05A, on this page?
> 
> 
> 
> BasilD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheel control adapter (Connects2)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would this be the Connects2 CTSAD003, here?
> 
> 
> 
> BasilD said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Aerial adapter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do Connects2 also do one of these? On their site, I see aerial adaptors for the A3, A4 and A6, but nothing for the TT. Any recommendations?
> 
> Also, do I need some sort of can-bus adaptor, to send the speed pulse and assorted data back to the unit, for navigation?
> 
> Also, can I just wire the iPod connector from this unit to the physical cradle that comes witht he OEM Audi iPod connector?
> 
> Sorry again for all the questions!
Click to expand...

A note to remember the Steering wheel control adapter is a canbus adapter and has, illumination, Speed signal, reverse, switched power etc on it.

Some of the parts you have correctly identified, so the parts needed are:

(all Connects2 parts unless stated otherwise)

Fascia - CT23AU05A
Steering wheel adapter (this is Canbus BTW) - CTSAD003 (40pin Fakra)
Aerial adapter- CT27AA25 (twin adapter) or CT27AA14 (single adapter)
Lead for the Kenwood: CTKENWOODLEAD

Oh and you will probably need the Ipod lead. The choice is yours if you go for video or audio only. Personally the video looks aweful from the ipod on a bigger screen so I would not bother

this is it for you non Bose types. The rest is all plug and play.

For you bose people you need an active speaker adapter, which connects2 have got but no stock and no idea at present when it will be in. I used an AIV lead which I purchased in Germany, but you can also get one made by Phonocar

enjoy.


----------



## bashi007

Hi Guys, Im just about to order the kenwood from http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/stock01/dnx5220bt.asp. 
I have one question in that where do i place the gps antenna, can i leave it in glove appartment or behind the navigation unit?

thanks


----------



## Toshiba

If its magnetic there is a metal frame just to the left of the radio. You can simply stick it to this.


----------



## Godzilla

bashi007 said:


> Hi Guys, Im just about to order the kenwood from http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/stock01/dnx5220bt.asp.
> I have one question in that where do i place the gps antenna, can i leave it in glove appartment or behind the navigation unit?
> 
> thanks


Hmm... this link just gives me a message of page cant be found


----------



## Godzilla

bashi007 said:


> Hi Guys, Im just about to order the kenwood from http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/stock01/dnx5220bt.asp.
> I have one question in that where do i place the gps antenna, can i leave it in glove appartment or behind the navigation unit?
> 
> thanks


Hmm... this link just gives me a message of page can't be found


----------



## bashi007

Thanks toshiba for the reply, will have a look. sorry the correct link:
http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/stock01/dnx5220bt.asp


----------



## bashi007

Thanks toshiba for the reply, will have a look. sorry the correct link:
http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/stock01/dnx5220bt.asp


----------



## bashi007

Thanks toshiba for the reply, will have a look. sorry the correct link:
http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/stock01/dnx5220bt.asp


----------



## BasilD

For those of you interested in the Kenwood and have a non bose car try Car electronics( call 0116 2449844 speak to Lee) as on my suggestion they where looking at getting a package in place with everything you need to install this.

I was asked by one or two people if they would be receptive to a group buy, if this is something people are interested then by all means I will have a word with them and see what I can sort out. I am sure that they will be receptive to it. As it is they will probably give a wee discount if you mention my name.


----------



## Godzilla

BasilD said:


> For those of you interested in the Kenwood and have a non bose car try Car electronics( call 0116 2449844 speak to Lee) as on my suggestion they where looking at getting a package in place with everything you need to install this.
> 
> I was asked by one or two people if they would be receptive to a group buy, if this is something people are interested then by all means I will have a word with them and see what I can sort out. I am sure that they will be receptive to it. As it is they will probably give a wee discount if you mention my name.


I tried that but the price they quoted for the whole package (non bose)
was just over Â£100 more expensive than from in-car express

http://www.incarexpress.co.uk/view_prod ... =DNX5220BT


----------



## BasilD

Godzilla said:


> BasilD said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you interested in the Kenwood and have a non bose car try Car electronics( call 0116 2449844 speak to Lee) as on my suggestion they where looking at getting a package in place with everything you need to install this.
> 
> I was asked by one or two people if they would be receptive to a group buy, if this is something people are interested then by all means I will have a word with them and see what I can sort out. I am sure that they will be receptive to it. As it is they will probably give a wee discount if you mention my name.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that but the price they quoted for the whole package (non bose)
> was just over Â£100 more expensive than from in-car express
> 
> http://www.incarexpress.co.uk/view_prod ... =DNX5220BT
Click to expand...

Thats intresting as the price they mentioned to me, including the unit, fascia, steering wheel controls and aerial adapter was not that far off the price at incar express for just the unit. I will have to chat to them and see what price they mentioned to you.


----------



## Godzilla

As you mentioned it, Car Electronics quoted Â£935 for the unit and all the relevant parts, with Â£12 p&p.
In car worked out at Â£842.92 for the same parts, prices taken from the website, (even after their price for the head unit increased from Â£702)

Parts:
DNX5220BT	Â£749.00
Fascia - CT23AU05A Â£40.00
Steering wheel adapter (this is Canbus BTW) - CTSAD003 (40pin Fakra) Â£39.99
Aerial adapter- CT27AA25 (twin adapter) or CT27AA14 (single adapter) Â£9.99
Lead for the Kenwood: CTKENWOODLEAD	Â£2.95

Also if required (not included in Car electronics price):
Kenwood KCA-IP300V iPod-Video Direct Adapter Â£32.99
Or 
Kenwood KCA-iP200 iPod USB Direct cable Â£22.99


----------



## RMTT

Godzilla said:


> I tried that but the price they quoted for the whole package (non bose)


What difference is needed if you have Bose car? Thanks.


----------



## Godzilla

BasilD said:


> For you bose people you need an active speaker adapter, which connects2 have got but no stock and no idea at present when it will be in. I used an AIV lead which I purchased in Germany, but you can also get one made by Phonocar
> 
> enjoy.


----------



## jhvko

Godzilla said:


> BasilD said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you bose people you need an active speaker adapter, which connects2 have got but no stock and no idea at present when it will be in. I used an AIV lead which I purchased in Germany, but you can also get one made by Phonocar
> 
> enjoy.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing like active 'speaker' adapter from connects2  , did you guys mean "Active 'system' adapter"?

If active system is right one, there are several types of adapters

I guess this one might be right one

http://www.incarexpress.co.uk/view_prod ... o=CT51AU04

Isnt it??

Thanks alot!


----------



## Raider

I`m getting this Kenwood DNX5220BT system installed next Thursday by Sextons of Southampton. I`ll post photo`s and i`ll list all the items they use and costs for all to peruse....  
They have qutoed me fully installed with MFSW can bus and I-pod cable Â£1100. but depends on what they actually need to use. They wont go firm on the price becuase they say that until they actually see the car and whats already onboard (Bose, Bluetooth, phone prep etc)they cant be 100 % accurate.
Reckon thats fair enough and as they say it definitely wont go over this amount and I`m not going to fit it myself so fingers crossed.


----------



## Jimbo2

Will be looking at getting the new Pioneer AVIC F900 installed. Hopefully the June release date is realistic.

Looks to be coming in around 800 quid (although already seen one site taking pre-orders for less).

Specs :

A brief overview of what NavGate brings to your car...
Full-scale, pinpoint accurate navigation
The 'face' of the AVIC-F900BT is a high-quality 5.8-inch WVGA touch screen that provides 'second nature' command of the extensive features list.

Navigation capabilities include:

the pre-installation of Europe-wide mapping on the 2GB fast-response flash memory, 
the display of maps in stunning high-resolution relief with elevation and 3D detailing, 
voice guidance thatâ€™s available in 20 languages (as are all menus), 
TMC bulletins and 
Text-to-Speech (TTS) functionality to provide more informative route guidance (add list). 
Smart technologies also ensure accurate positioning in areas where GPS coverage is compromised. 
Full-scale entertainment
Building on its comprehensive navigation features, the NavGate AVIC-F900BT applies its powerful processor to deliver an extensive menu of multimedia and communications options.

The built-in DVD player is always available â€" even while navigating â€" to enjoy DVDs and CDs containing Divx, MP3 and WMA content.

Versatile connectivity also means you can watch compressed video such as MPEG 4 on the screen (from SD cards and USB devices), and enjoy audio and video playback from (and control of) iPods.

All audio is powered with exceptional quality through our highly regarded 4X50 MOSFET amplifier and delivered through your car speakers.

The extensive connectivity even supports an optional reversing camera to enhance parking and safeguard pedestrians.

Full-scale, hands-free communication
Improving journey safety is also a key feature of the systemâ€™s Parrot BluetoothÂ® phone management technology.

Your phone will automatically register with the NavGate AVIC-F900BT which can store, manage and call up to 300 contacts from three different phones (a privacy feature ensures that only the driverâ€™s phone contacts are displayed). Calls can be made hands-free with conversations clearly relayed through your carâ€™s speakers.

Full-scale flexibility and customisation
As well as accessing your phone contacts and enjoying custom playlists, the system can be further tailored to your requirements through NavGate Feeds, a downloadable PC application. In short, NavGate Feeds allows you to create and add your own points of interest to the system.

Virtually any feature such as camping grounds, ski resorts, stadiums or tourist destinations can be created as points of interest (POI) or preferred destinations.

You simply make a note of a locationâ€™s address details in a CSV format file and NavGate Feeds searches for them via a web search, converting the data so it can be read by the NavGate AVIC-F900BT.

The information is loaded via an SD card or USB stick. The smart easy application ensures itâ€™s simple to create and be guided to preferred destinations.

Itâ€™s also useful for businesses; mobile teams can be handed a list of site or customer visits for their day that are immediately downloaded onto the NavGate AVIC-F900BT for it to efficiently manage route planning.

Further customisation is available through options that include altering the welcome screen, amending the colour of maps and button illumination and recording journey data.


----------



## Toshiba

still looks erm, not very erm, nice.


----------



## luciferlee

i agree with Tosh on that, not exactly a "pretty" unit im afraid :?


----------



## Jimbo2

luciferlee said:


> i agree with Tosh on that, not exactly a "pretty" unit im afraid :?


Are any of them :?

Depends what you prefer I guess. I'm not a fan of the the OEM unit - it might be the best match for the cabin, but after being disappointed by the lack of quality (eg. phone prep) + lack of functionality of the OEM stuff I'm willing to take a punt on something else.

The jury's out until the product is available so I may end up getting the Kenwood or the older HD3 instead.


----------



## Toshiba

Phone prep is based on the handset and is just as hit and miss on 3rd party units.

All the MFSW work best and integrate with the OEM unit.
Picture and speed OEM is as good as any.

-tive to some, but cant say it bothers me.
Cant remove the dvd while using nav, so i have ipod and sdcards
ipod is poor, but this more of a reflection on the audi ipod interface than the head.


----------



## scouserpc

Godzilla said:


> As you mentioned it, Car Electronics quoted Â£935 for the unit and all the relevant parts, with Â£12 p&p.
> In car worked out at Â£842.92 for the same parts, prices taken from the website, (even after their price for the head unit increased from Â£702)
> 
> Parts:
> DNX5220BT	Â£749.00
> Fascia - CT23AU05A Â£40.00
> Steering wheel adapter (this is Canbus BTW) - CTSAD003 (40pin Fakra) Â£39.99
> Aerial adapter- CT27AA25 (twin adapter) or CT27AA14 (single adapter) Â£9.99
> Lead for the Kenwood: CTKENWOODLEAD	Â£2.95
> 
> Also if required (not included in Car electronics price):
> Kenwood KCA-IP300V iPod-Video Direct Adapter Â£32.99
> Or
> Kenwood KCA-iP200 iPod USB Direct cable Â£22.99


Godzilla,

Do you know if you can add a speed camera database (oops Safety Camera :wink: ) to the Kenwood DNX5220BT. I use the Pocket GPS one on my TomTom and it works fine and is only Â£19 pa for monthly updates.


----------



## Godzilla

Scouserpc, sorry I am not sure of the answer to this but its not high on my list of priorities.

Perhaps someone else will know.

Sorry


----------



## Godzilla

Godzilla said:


> Scouserpc, sorry I am not sure of the answer to this but its not high on my list of priorities.
> 
> Perhaps someone else will know.
> 
> Sorry


Hmm I lied, on this page

http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/stock01/dnx5220bt.asp

it says

Optional speed camera database can be loaded

Hope that helps


----------



## scouserpc

Godzilla said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scouserpc, sorry I am not sure of the answer to this but its not high on my list of priorities.
> 
> Perhaps someone else will know.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I lied, on this page
> 
> http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/stock01/dnx5220bt.asp
> 
> it says
> 
> Optional speed camera database can be loaded
> 
> Hope that helps
Click to expand...

Many Thanks


----------



## sombutsi

Can anyone post pix of install... i try to decide which one to get and the more pix, the easier the decision.

thank


----------



## Guest

sombutsi said:


> Can anyone post pix of install... i try to decide which one to get and the more pix, the easier the decision.
> 
> thank


No doubt someone from sales will be along shortly. :roll:


----------



## Raider

Installed by Sextons Southampton today.Kenwood 5220BT Â£930 all in not including video cable for I-Pod but wtf...its a car not Odeon.
I`ll post pics tomorrow ....mind you i havent read the manual yet so cock knows what half of the options are...got it set to Red to match the colours on the dash....nifty.

Tried the Sat Nav on way home...seems just fine after i worked out how to set the voice to full front speakers and not just left speaker..have to say that was a bit weird

I-Pod connection is good, have all the track and playlist options back on the display which is a relief after Audi`s rubbish. Also have Bass again which is really nice, thought my ears where going to bleed. MFSW scrolls opposite way round though. Audi scroll down to next track..now its up, which baffled me for about...oooh...5 mins.. hehe!

Bluetooth seems okay....need to read up a bit on this...got it connected and can search the phonebook which is nice as my Nokia cant with Audi....stupid out of date Bluetooth option

And wanted to say hi to the Forum member who came to see the install after reading I was having it installed today..sorry forgot to introduce meself in all the excitement...roll on BW 19 for you..have to give me a shout when yours arrives and we can meet up...sorry for not being a bit more social and letting you get a better look..


----------



## R5T

*Pioneer HD3BT*


























And for the "Playstation" generation.










Hans.


----------



## Andyr12

Raider said:


> And wanted to say hi to the Forum member who came to see the install after reading I was having it installed today..sorry forgot to introduce meself in all the excitement...roll on BW 19 for you..have to give me a shout when yours arrives and we can meet up...sorry for not being a bit more social and letting you get a better look..


No problem Raider, I saw your post a week ago and as I only work 2mins away I thought I would pop over and take a quick look. I appreciate you spending 5 mins to show off your new toy. I must say that they did a very good job with the install and the unit looks top notch. I would like to see some pics now that you have all the buttons and display in red.
Thanks again
Andy


----------



## Raider

> No problem Raider, I saw your post a week ago and as I only work 2mins away I thought I would pop over and take a quick look. I appreciate you spending 5 mins to show off your new toy. I must say that they did a very good job with the install and the unit looks top notch. I would like to see some pics now that you have all the buttons and display in red.
> Thanks again
> Andy


No Worries Andy..it was quite a shock to meet a Forum Member out of the blue like that but cool none the less. I`ll take the camera and get some shots up.. Cheers..


----------



## hambo71

Raider - any chance of those pictures. I'm on the verge of ordering a TT but have yet to see an aftermarket installation of a double din unit I would be happy with - loathed to order the Sat Nav plus given its well documented limitations!


----------



## luciferlee

im gonna be putting the DNX8220BT in my TT when i get it, just had the same unit installed in my girlfrineds car too, lovely unit, cant wait to have it in the TT


----------



## JETLAG

TTSfan & myself will be doing the retrofit of the A4 satnav unit and we will be attempting to make the fascia out of epoxy - wish us luck


----------



## Raider

hambo71 said:


> Raider - any chance of those pictures. I'm on the verge of ordering a TT but have yet to see an aftermarket installation of a double din unit I would be happy with - loathed to order the Sat Nav plus given its well documented limitations!


Sorry all i`ll get the shots up tomorrow....been away in Birkenhead since Thursdy when i had it fitted. Took the GF`s Merc....well I wouldnt want mine getting nicked now would I...lol


----------



## markTT225

DRGNFLY said:


> TTSfan & myself will be doing the retrofit of the A4 satnav unit and we will be attempting to make the fascia out of epoxy - wish us luck


Not modifying the Audi Single Din facia adapter then? Take it from me (and Blane) - it's far easier doing it that way  . I have built a second A4 retrofit facia using the single din adapter, looks spot on! .


----------



## scouserpc

Raider said:


> Sorry all i`ll get the shots up tomorrow....been away in Birkenhead since Thursdy when i had it fitted. Took the GF`s Merc....well I wouldnt want mine getting nicked now would I...lol


Now now Raider all Scousers aren't "scallies" :lol:


----------



## TTSFan

markTT225 said:


> DRGNFLY said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTSfan & myself will be doing the retrofit of the A4 satnav unit and we will be attempting to make the fascia out of epoxy - wish us luck
> 
> 
> 
> Not modifying the Audi Single Din facia adapter then? Take it from me (and Blane) - it's far easier doing it that way  . I have built a second A4 retrofit facia using the single din adapter, looks spot on! .
Click to expand...

heheh No we ARE using your Single Din mod  no way we building it completely out of epoxie, we will need the epoxie just to fill in the gaps before sanding and respraying


----------



## blane

Good luck with the mod - well worth it, alot easier on the pocket to 

Mark gave me loads of support which was much appreciated, especially when you get to the point of thinking "this will never work" :wink:

Have you got any pics yet ?

Andy


----------



## TTSFan

I am just waiting on the single din facias from the local Audi dealers.

We then have our units arriving in the country this week some time but then its up to our wonderful customs (Tax guys) to try and hammer us with some tax for importing the units. They also well known for delaying the item because they can....

One guy that I know paid for 2 day shipping from the UK and ended up waiting for a MONTH for his unit to be released from customs  So hold thumbs.

I am trying to find the SDS Microphone - I have ebay'ed SDS Microphone, RNS-E microphone and come up with nothing.... anyone have a link or something.

Mods we going to apply:

1. SDS
2. VIM
3. Rear View reversing camera  -- Thanks Toshiba for the idea 

And about Mark - yeah he is awesome always answering and supporting ya. Great bloke!!!!!!


----------



## Raider

Ok so here ya are...various pics to cover the basics of this system
Remember this is the Kenwood 5220BT. Installed by Sextons Southampton
Apologies for the shots. The sun was glaring when i stopped at my mates place and trying to get a shot close for detail was a right arse. Its really clear during the day. Voice commands are clear and precise and I`m well happy.with it and it came in cheaper than origional quote. I didnt get the video lead from the I-Pod

Fitted, showing the fascia and Airbag warning light still operational.










Options screen










I-Pod screen showing current track however there is another tab there for selecting all your playlists etc etc...basically it has every funtion the I-Pod has..this is conneccted to an I-Pod touch.










Sat Nav daytime as i was out for a drive










Sat Nav Night time mode which it adjusts itself or you can manually do it










Phonebook back at last with i believe, the option to dial and record the conversation..need to read the manual..havent had time to look at it yet.










Centre Console at night. With display adjusted to match the Audi red










Display showing minimised SatNav details at the bottom in the blue bar. This can be shown in any screen. As I havent set it up to do anything it doesnt tell you what road your in


----------



## luciferlee

same screen display as my DNX8220BT , good systems arnt they


----------



## hambo

Raider- glad I waited for your pics as your install has made my mind up for me - no OEM Sat Nav and crappy functionality for me! Your install looks fantastic. Can I ask if thats the Connects 2 fascia adapte you have and , if its not a cheeky question, what it all cost you in the end?


----------



## Raider

hambo said:


> Raider- glad I waited for your pics as your install has made my mind up for me - no OEM Sat Nav and crappy functionality for me! Your install looks fantastic. Can I ask if thats the Connects 2 fascia adapte you have and , if its not a cheeky question, what it all cost you in the end?


PM`d you the details...


----------



## TTSFan

hambo said:


> Raider- glad I waited for your pics as your install has made my mind up for me - no OEM Sat Nav and crappy functionality for me! Your install looks fantastic. Can I ask if thats the Connects 2 fascia adapte you have and , if its not a cheeky question, what it all cost you in the end?


Well - I dunno  on the OEM you can fit a car pc and you can even use the buttons with the car pc 

To me I would most def sacrifice "functionality" for the OEM look, you don't buy a 28000 pound car to put something that doesnt look OEM  I must admit though those units do look ok.


----------



## Raider

TTSFan said:


> hambo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raider- glad I waited for your pics as your install has made my mind up for me - no OEM Sat Nav and crappy functionality for me! Your install looks fantastic. Can I ask if thats the Connects 2 fascia adapte you have and , if its not a cheeky question, what it all cost you in the end?
> 
> 
> 
> Well - I dunno  on the OEM you can fit a car pc and you can even use the buttons with the car pc
> 
> To me I would most def sacrifice "functionality" for the OEM look, you don't buy a 28000 pound car to put something that doesnt look OEM  I must admit though those units do look ok.
Click to expand...

What are you on about?

Car PC and buttons....please explain
:?:


----------



## TTSFan

here is a working video -- Note that interface is custom built its actually windows XP in the background and its just a skin they built to keep it with the OEM fitting


----------



## Raider

Nah sorry but that doesnt appeal to me at all.
I was going to list all the reasons why i feel this totally sucks but that would just be silly. Hope its what you want but i`ll stick to what i got thanks.....two words...Touch Screen....* wanders off down the corridor muttering to self "Effing buttons that click...how quaint!*


----------



## TTSFan

Raider said:


> Nah sorry but that doesnt appeal to me at all.
> I was going to list all the reasons why i feel this totally sucks but that would just be silly. Hope its what you want but i`ll stick to what i got thanks.....two words...Touch Screen....* wanders off down the corridor muttering to self "Effing buttons that click...how quaint!*


hehehe - MFSW  easier, dont like grubby paws on my screens  and I like OEM finishes keeps the car original and classy each to his own


----------



## Raider

TTSFan said:


> Raider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah sorry but that doesnt appeal to me at all.
> I was going to list all the reasons why i feel this totally sucks but that would just be silly. Hope its what you want but i`ll stick to what i got thanks.....two words...Touch Screen....* wanders off down the corridor muttering to self "Effing buttons that click...how quaint!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe - MFSW  easier, dont like grubby paws on my screens  and I like OEM finishes keeps the car original and classy each to his own
Click to expand...

Aha mesieur...touche...i have both options...plus i dont leave gresay paw prints...didnt you read page 439980, section 34225, para 345 of Janitors Zen Cleanliness of Motors guide..."to avoid creasing and dirt marks internally on seats and dash levitate at all times inside the motor and wear surgical gloves"


----------



## Janitor

Raider said:


> didnt you read page 439980, section 34225, para 345 of Janitors Zen Cleanliness of Motors guide...


I find it makes for excellent reading :wink:


----------



## Reaperman

Tidy install there Raider.....I agree entirely with you ref Functionality over look.....is there no CAN BUS connector available for the MFSW..?

Do you have a BlueTooth phone connected yet...?

More importantly how does it sound now.....I'm guessing the BOSE ha "sprang" into life now that there's a decent HU source...

Oh..Big thumbs up for Sextons too..... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Raider

Reaperman said:


> Tidy install there Raider.....I agree entirely with you ref Functionality over look.....is there no CAN BUS connector available for the MFSW..?
> 
> Do you have a BlueTooth phone connected yet...?
> 
> More importantly how does it sound now.....I'm guessing the BOSE ha "sprang" into life now that there's a decent HU source...
> 
> Oh..Big thumbs up for Sextons too..... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Yes to Can Bus...My MFSW is fully operational.. 

Sounds great nearly made my ears bleed when i kicked off the first track...loads of adjustment options too... double 

And yes to BT phone. Clear as a bell both ways...no silly "Bong !" noise and as the photo shows you get to see yuor phonebook too...will wonders never cease..!

Absolutely thumbs up to Southampton Sextons..top job, under the quote price, clean and tidy and almost to the minute on time with their install...3 hours. Easy to get to, a 5 mins walk from town centre and WestQuay shopping centre...if you need to get rid of the missus...hehe! or you want some food and a coffee. Cant recommend them enough


----------



## Reaperman

Interestingly, CEL Direct are putting together a "complete" package specifically for the MK2 TT....see here..

http://www.cel-direct.com/p/Audi-DNX-52 ... n-Bose.asp


----------



## Jersey Paul

Good find.


----------



## Maila

Hi guys,

I'm newbie. I bought TT Mk2 as Showcar. It has Audi concert and I want to replace it with GPS. But cannot create a choice. Because I'm from Czech and the Kenwood has terrible maps (just 10 cities are covered) and Pioneer has just one model which is equal. But AVIC-F900BT has terrible design. The positives are: F900T has 3D views, multisensor and new iPod compatibility. 
Can you help me to decide please?


----------



## Raider

Hi there.
Depends on what your main criteria is...GPS, I-Pod or functionality....
Sounds like you really have the rough end of the stick there...guess another consideration would be that the maps will improve over time but the hardware wont, well not in the unit you install anyway. So maybe you should look at the best model you can afford and hope they improve the maps in their updates.
Not much help really...


----------



## Reaperman

Maila said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm newbie. I bought TT Mk2 as Showcar. It has Audi concert and I want to replace it with GPS. But cannot create a choice. Because I'm from Czech and the Kenwood has terrible maps (just 10 cities are covered) and Pioneer has just one model which is equal. But AVIC-F900BT has terrible design. The positives are: F900T has 3D views, multisensor and new iPod compatibility.
> Can you help me to decide please?


Hi Maila

These 2 Pioneer model should still be available....

http://www.pioneer.co.uk/uk/products/10 ... index.html

http://www.pioneer.co.uk/uk/products/10 ... index.html

Worth a look.... :wink:


----------



## Maila

Do you have any links to reviews? I cannot found anyone. Just VideoReview of Kenwood by Loxx in Deutch. Has the Kenwood 5220BT built in sensor to tack after losing of signal? For navigation in tunnels.

Thanks


----------



## Jimbo2

Loads of reviews of the D3 and HD3 online if you google it.

Apart from the highish price, the main problem with these models is that you cannot add your own POI (points of interest).

Other than that they are apparently superb. Apparently, the HD3 even has a feature where it remembers routes that you take regularly (i.e. going to work) and actively checks traffic info on that route as you drive. If there is a problem on the route, it can suggest a diversion. This works even if you are not using Nav at the time.

They also have 3D gyros built in so that the system can tell where it is even if the GPS signal is lost.


----------



## scouserpc

Have just ordered a Kenwood DNX-5220BT from audiocar via Ebay Â£725.  
Have ordered the Facia Kit from DVB Car Audio Â£44.95.

I do not have Bose or MFSW.

My question is do I need an Aerial Booster ? If I do how is it fitted. :?:

Anyone know the answer I would be very gratefull.


----------



## BasilD

Right since I did the intial install with the DNX5220BT I have done a few more with kenwood units and a pioneer hd3. Now for those with bose some good news, connects2 have changed there CanBUS steering wheel interface slightly. As a result you do not need an active speaker adater for the bose system. So you need the same parts as required by the non-Bose version. What you now have, and probaby most of you who might have done it themselves, will think but mine has this already (trust me they have changed it since the earlier versions), is RCA outputs coming off the lead for the CANBUS lead as well as the standard speaker leads on the iso plug.

So for bose you use the RCA' inputs from the CANBUS steering wheel adapter lead into the headunits RCA outputs. You then use the remote out from the headunit to the remote accessory of the can lead. This will power on the bose amps. Connect up along with the aerial adapter. Sort out your reverse signal to the reverse signal from the lead, as well as the parking which you can connect directly to the ground wire. The aerial lead connects onto (push it in) connector block A of the ISO block pin number 5 (sits above the orange wire). ISO block A is the one with the power 12v and ground. Also you do not need the two aerial adapter save your money get the single. For which of the two to plug into it is easy the one with the latch to lock it into place it will not fit into the other. This one has combined FM and MW.

COnnect up and enjoy.

So the part required for both bose and nonbose are (kenwood for other subsitute the for the relevant parts)

Parts: 
DNX5220BT Â£749.00 
Fascia - CT23AU05A Â£40.00 
Steering wheel adapter (this is Canbus BTW) - CTSAD003 (40pin Fakra) Â£39.99 
Aerial adapter- CT27AA14 (single adapter) 
Lead for the Kenwood: CTKENWOODLEAD (Pioneer is something like CTPIONEER etc)

Also if required 
Kenwood KCA-IP300V iPod-Video Direct Adapter Â£32.99 
Or 
Kenwood KCA-iP200 iPod USB Direct cable Â£22.99
_________________


----------



## Maila

Does the built in display (in-dash) cooperate with DNX 5220BT (i don't think so). But I want to ask first.

And how radio cooperate with speed signals etc. in tunnels? I, m really often travelling in them and places without GPS signal.

Thank you guys....


----------



## Jimbo2

Wondering if anyone with a bit of installation knowledge can help?

Installing the DNX5220BT into my TTS and having a bit of a problem with the BOSE. I've tried a number of active speaker cables, but most of them have the red connector for the bose amp which is no good as the TTS only has the large FAKRA connector. The AU04 active speaker connector is wired up completely differently and doesn't even connect to the line ins.

So I'm using the Connects2 FAKRA > ISO adapter with the MFSW control, and this works perfectly with everything except the amp. The adapter also has 4 RCA plugs which are connected to the line ins for the bose amp. The kenwood has RCA preouts, so in theory, you should be able to connect RCA > Line In, but for some reason this is not working.

Another thing to note is that the standard speaker connects are completely missing from the FAKRA connector, so I have to use the line ins. Also found that the Concert HU works fine without the BOSE pin being connected.

So, what does the active speaker adapter do, and do I need one between the RCA plugs and the FAKRA to get this to work? If so .. which one?


----------



## scouserpc

Jimbo2 said:


> Wondering if anyone with a bit of installation knowledge can help?
> 
> Installing the DNX5220BT into my TTS and having a bit of a problem with the BOSE. I've tried a number of active speaker cables, but most of them have the red connector for the bose amp which is no good as the TTS only has the large FAKRA connector. The AU04 active speaker connector is wired up completely differently and doesn't even connect to the line ins.
> 
> So I'm using the Connects2 FAKRA > ISO adapter with the MFSW control, and this works perfectly with everything except the amp. The adapter also has 4 RCA plugs which are connected to the line ins for the bose amp. The kenwood has RCA preouts, so in theory, you should be able to connect RCA > Line In, but for some reason this is not working.
> 
> Another thing to note is that the standard speaker connects are completely missing from the FAKRA connector, so I have to use the line ins. Also found that the Concert HU works fine without the BOSE pin being connected.
> 
> So, what does the active speaker adapter do, and do I need one between the RCA plugs and the FAKRA to get this to work? If so .. which one?


Jimbo,

I had the same problem with my install and it is necassary to switch on the speaker amps as follows:
3. 
Next take the new connecting loom (Part No 20-265P). There are three free wires coming off this loom, Red, Blue and Orange.

Firstly connect the Blue wire to the Blue/White wire on the Kenwood loom (not the Blue/White wire you connected the aerial booster to). This is the one coming from pin A5 on the ISO connector (Kenwood loom) and provides power the speaker amplifier(s). I cut the blue/white wire and connected the new blue wire to the blue/white going to the head unit. 

The above is an extract from my post on how to do a DIY install:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=117414

Hope this may be of some help.


----------



## Jimbo2

Thanks mate, I didn't think you had bose on your install? What does this do? The thing I found with all the aftermarket cables is that none of them come with pin outs


----------



## scouserpc

Jimbo2 said:


> Thanks mate, I didn't think you had bose on your install? What does this do? The thing I found with all the aftermarket cables is that none of them come with pin outs


Jimbo,

I don't have Bose but I apparently have amplified speakers (also have iPod dock don't know if this is the reason for the amps).

I had real problems finding the correct cable as all the ones that were recommended had the std speaker wiring, and my Quadlock had the RCA outputs. See picture below :










The green connector is for the Speakers the blue one for the iPod dock.


----------



## BasilD

Please read my post above. You do not need an active speaker adapter if you have bose, just the CANBUS steering wheel control adapter. Scouserpc the same applies to you, with the exception that you will not be able to use your Audi fit ipod dock anymore, only the kenwood lead.

*NB notice for all KENWOOD users of 08 models: *Please note that you need to call garmin to get the unlock code for your TMC, as your subscription is not active. To do this you need 2 things... 1) your unit serial number 2) the TMC code off your kenwood unit. (your manual will say how you get this). Quote these 2 things and kenwood will give you the unlock code for your lifetime subscrition, put this in and away you go... Fully working TMC.


----------



## Jimbo2

Thanks guys, got it working. Will teach me to read posts properly! Sounds great with bose


----------



## ON_AIR

Hi all. 
So, I can't listen Audi soundsystem any more, especial after at the friend after replacement of a headunit on his A3 on Alpine the sound became better than at me I read some topics on this forum and understand that it's not hard to do. I must use some Connects2 devices and that's all. And here the most difficult now begins. I can't find necessary parts in Russia, but you have it in England 
So, I have a request: Is anybody can buy this parts and send it to me in Russia by DHL for examle? Certainly, I transfer the necessary sum on your account.


----------



## R5T

Raider said:


>


This is better looking then the Pioneer one, but still not compare to the Japanese installed one.


















Hans.


----------



## conneem

I have seen a few Japanese cars with that surround, it is the lip that makes it look better.

I have looked for the Jananese facia but can't find the source :?


----------



## Reaperman

conneem said:


> I have seen a few Japanese cars with that surround, it is the lip that makes it look better.
> 
> I have looked for the Japanese fascia but can't find the source :?


The surround is certainly on of, if not, the best I've seen....the HU could also make the overall fit look cleaner too as there are no protruding knobs and slots like the kenwood unit...equally there is more "screen realestate" with the jap version.....again making it look less cluttered....


----------



## BasilD

Reaperman said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a few Japanese cars with that surround, it is the lip that makes it look better.
> 
> I have looked for the Japanese fascia but can't find the source :?
> 
> 
> 
> The surround is certainly on of, if not, the best I've seen....the HU could also make the overall fit look cleaner too as there are no protruding knobs and slots like the kenwood unit...equally there is more "screen realestate" with the jap version.....again making it look less cluttered....
Click to expand...

Personally I do not think that the Jap fascia is that great at all. It sticks out far to much and the quality is a bit second rate. I much prefer the flush fit and the quality of the connects2 fascia.

As for the screen there are plenty of full screen version available that look better than that one, namely Kenwoods DNX-8220BT, DNX7220, DNX8022, Alpines W505, W502, W205 and W202, Pioneers HD3BTII, Clarions MAx-973HD, JVC's models, Panasonic models.

Matter of personal opinion of course, but the full screen ones IMHO look a bit out of place as I much prefer the Kenwood mainly because I think the volume knob matches nicely with the Aircon controls.


----------



## ON_AIR

Hi all again.
So, tell me please, which details I must buy for my TT with BOSE system. Do I need Active Speaker adapter or CTSAD003-connector is all I need?
Thanx


----------



## TigerDejan

hey , sorry guys , which adapter will i need for this player ?
http://nardik.se/bilder/kenwood/dpx503uy_s.jpg

this:
http://www.pogea-gmbh.de/product_info.p ... cts_id=214
or this:
http://www.kenwood-electronics.co.uk/We ... 20icon.jpg


----------



## Ikon66

the pogea racing one looks the best option as it has the cutout for the passenger seat belt light


----------



## TigerDejan

so it will work with the kenwood player ? =)


----------



## Hadaak

Hi Guys,

Any help on which fascia adaptor to use to fit in this carputer:
http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/770

found this one : http://www.incarexpress.co.uk/view_prod ... =CT23AU05A
but not suer about the dimensions.

Thanks


----------



## R5T

I hope you park in a save area otherwise it could look like this one morning.










Hans.


----------



## Hadaak

Aieeeeeeeeee ! that hurts :-( Sorry for you man !
What did you have in there?


----------



## robokn

It's not his car but a member over in the states


----------



## R5T

robokn said:


> It's not his car but a member over in the states


The last time i check Brussels is not in the states. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## robokn

Hans should have looked and yes Brussels is not in the US


----------



## Hadaak

Hi Guys,

I need some info about the double din fascia dimensions. 
I plan to replace the OEM concert stuff with a carputer in the trunk and a 7 or 8 or 10 inches touchscreen in the console depending on the dimensions. Anybody out there who can help?
I haven't ordered my TT yet 

7 inches Dimensions:
Dimensions : 167.9 x 107.9 x 32.6 mm 
Display : 154 x 93 mm
http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/893

8 inches:
Monitor Dimensions: 220W x 135H x 29D mm
http://linitx.com/viewproduct.php?prodid=10877

Thanks


----------

